

Snowden and the American flag: His first big PR blunder? - T-A
http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/13/media/edward-snowden-wired-cover/index.html

======
terravion
Even the CNN commenters call this article a troll. I don't bother up-voting
this.

------
lotsofmangos
This has to be the first time I have ever heard a US media outlet saying that
a US citizen holding a US flag is a PR blunder for a US audience.

edit - besides, that flag probably needed a cuddle -
[https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7056/6814006164_3d3d3b9673_z.j...](https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7056/6814006164_3d3d3b9673_z.jpg)

